# Law is fun.



## Zenas (Mar 31, 2008)

I figure I will keep a running tab of funny things I come across in my readings.

Two of the most prominent things that stick out in my mind is some of the names of the judges writing court opinions.

One of the most reproduced judges is a man by the last name of Hand. What is his first name you might ask? Learned. That makes him *Judge Learned Hand*. His brother is also a famous judge named Augustus. 

Secondly, I'm reading up on defamation in Tort law and am reading an opinion by.... take a guess. Just guess, what would be a great judge name. Give up?

Ok. I give. None other than *Judge Wisdom* of the 1967 5th Circuit Appellate Court. 

More to come, hopefully.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 31, 2008)




----------

